# Spare exo terra parts.



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

Alright. Can any one point me in the right direction to get spare parts for exo terra? I have a tank and one doors came off and i need to buy a new top for it as the one on this ones rusty. Thanks.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

https://uk.hagen.com/ProductCategory/ListView?urlName=Reptile/Replacement-Parts&pg=1&perPage=24


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just to let you know that hagen's are not going to help you with the glass door for an exo terra I have tried but was told not worth it to them as they have to ship a pallet of each side and size I tried the USA and was told to try uk importer ( hagen's ) .
But they will help you with a top 
I have to say this is bad as the one I have with a broken door is a 90x45x60 so not a cheap one so I plan on using a sliding pain of glass on one side using the runners from a wooden viv and still have the locking door


----------

